# Mini Liberty Super LED Lightbars for Cheap!



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

I have about a half dozen magnetic and permanent mount mini liberty lightbars I am looking to blow out. They are all amber and I will take 450.00 each shipped. I can add one additional module to the front, rear, and sides for 60.00 each, something not normally offered by Whelen. The other option I can do is install LR11 work lights to the front and rear for 35.00 each, however this option is only available in the permanent mount as their is no way to activate them in the cigarette plug version.These are the economy version so they have 9 LEDs per corner module versus to regular 12 in the regular version. These are all brand new bars just some stock I am looking to move out of the way. I do have some red and blue bars as well.

Picture below shows halogen work light I have both halogen and LED if you decide to add them.


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

What is better about this light than the mini pinnacle? Is it brighter/bigger etc?


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

These are basically a scale down version of the full size Liberty lightbar. They are larger than the Pinnacle and brighter and offer options you can't get in the Pinnacle.


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 5, 2010)

I just pm'd you about the Linz6 strobes, but what would the price be for the permanent version with halogen work lights and additional modules in both sides $640 including shipping to MA?


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

sure I can do that. email me. [email protected]


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

Good deal for a decent bar.....nice Louis!


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

George where did you get those crimps you used on the bar.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Nice robust looking bar vs. all plastic top ones.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

These bars have an aluminum extrusion with plastic lenses only. I still have a few left I would love to move out.


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

Whats the warranty on this.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Warranty is factory direct from Whelen and 5 years.


----------



## C Landscaping (Mar 21, 2007)

I will take one also need som other things pm me or call 516-502-8397 thank you charles


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Just need to make one correction on these bars. The permanent mounts have the cigarette plug cord on them so you cannot add work or alley lights without running a separate feed to the bar. My mistake, sorry. We are out of Perm ambers but still have magnetics left. Thanks


----------

